# Maschinentester mit Hochspannungsprüfung



## olitheis (17 August 2010)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Prüfgerät, mit dem ich Prüfungen nach 
DIN VDE 0701, 0702, 0113 und wenn möglich sollte mit dem Gerät auch ein Hochspannungstest möglich sein.

Welche Geräte könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen?
Z. Zt. verwenden wir den Beha Unitest.

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2010)

Hallo,


wir verwenden ein Elabo Kombiprüfgerät.

Alles drin, über PC-Software oder Geräte-Scrollrad bedienbar.


Sind sehr zufrieden damit.

http://www.elabo-testsysteme.de/kombipruefgeraet/?n=359-369


Grüße


----------



## olitheis (17 August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle AW.
Welches verwendet ihr denn? Ist das auch Mobil? Die sehen aus,
als würden sie in ein Rack eingebaut.

Danke


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2010)

Wir haben ein fahrbares Rack

Lappi oben drauf, Drucker in der mitte  , ganz unten HighVoltage-Kiste


----------



## TimoK (18 August 2010)

Hi,

wir verwenden mehrere Beha MachineMaster 9050 und sind damit eigentlich auch recht zufrieden. Persönlich find ich die Software nicht ganz gelungen, aber das Messgerät ist echt ok.

Hochspannungsprüfung kann das Teil nicht, sehe ich aber auch eher als Vorteil, das nicht jemand versehentlich eine Hochspannungsprüfung macht, der nur ein Gerät nach 0701/0702 prüfen möchte. Vor allem bei Einsatz von nur unterwiesenen Personen darf die Hochspannungsprüfung gar nicht in einem Gerät sein.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (18 August 2010)

Wie jetzt 


> ...Maschinentester mit Hochspannungsprüfung...DIN VDE 0701, 0702,... 0113


 
Maschinen oder Geräte oder gleich beides?

Ich hab ein Secutest für VDE701-702 und ein MetraMashine204 für die Maschinen (aber leider nur Aufträge für Geräteprüfungen daher hab ich die Kalibrierungen für das 204 erstmal ausgesetzt)


----------



## TimoK (19 August 2010)

> (aber leider nur Aufträge für Geräteprüfungen daher hab ich die Kalibrierungen für das 204 erstmal ausgesetzt)


 
Wie oft kalibriert ihr denn? In der Norm steht ja nur "regelmäßige Abstände". Wie definiert ihr das für euch?


----------



## edison (19 August 2010)

> In der Norm steht ja nur "regelmäßige Abstände".


Ja, das stimmt schon - aber Gossen schreibt ein Jährliches Intervall vor.


----------



## TimoK (19 August 2010)

empfiehlt, schreibt nicht vor 

Beha empfiehlt nämlich auch eine jährliche Kalibrierung, vor allem bei ISO 9001 zertifizierten Betrieben. Dies hat aber recht wenig miteinander zu tun, laut ISO müssen die Abstände nur fest definiert werden. Wir haben also beispielsweise 2 Jahre für uns festgelegt, dies wird bei Beauftragung an Beha auch mitgeteilt und schon bekommen wir ein Zertifikat, dass 24 Monate gültig ist statt 12 - Hälfte vom Geld gespart, alle sind glücklich und die Norm wird auch erfüllt.

Dies nur am Rande!


----------

